
Ask HN: Where can I find a complete list of Selenium IDE commands? - Emyjamalian
I&#x27;m new to Selenium and I need to know what each command will do for me. I need to find a complete list of Selenium IDE commands so I can use them to test. any help will be apprecited :)
======
Emyjamalian
Ok I got it! Reffrence tab provides info on how a command works. (I answer
myself incase someone needed it)

